# Getting swim fit.



## Chris Hobson (Feb 4, 2020)

Trying to start the new year with a bang. I've polished off the last of the Xmas beer on New Year's Eve and climbed onto the wagon. Next task is to build up my fitness levels for this year's tri and running events. Since the days are still dark at both ends I like to concentrate on my swimming at this time of year while fitting in a weights routine roughly every third day. I started the year carrying a bit of winter condition and that little bit of extra weight seems to be falling off nicely, so that is good. In between sets of drills and some more leisurely swims I have been fitting in some 1,600 metre timed swims. The first of these I did on 4th of January in 51:31. I have been feeling pretty happy with my progress so far as over the following six swims I have managed fairly consistent progress with each swim normally being just a little quicker than the last. Today's effort produced a time of 44:37 so I'm feeling fairly happy.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow, yes you should be feeling happy. Well done!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 22, 2020)

Update:
1600m time is now down to 43:22. Saturday today so I hit the indoor track at the gym as the weather is still a bit grotty. This is a 200 metre circuit so you need 25 laps to do 5k. So basically getting dizzy while ogling gym bunnys. After that, jump into the pool, a few gentle laps as a warm down after the run and a warm up for more vigorous swimming. 500 metres of pace sets next followed by some more lazy laps bringing total distance up to 1200 metres. Lastly a nice relax in the bubbly spar. Home now and watching ladies 20/20 cricket.


----------

